# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Assistenzrztin in Australien

## LeftCenter17

Hi Leute! :Aufgepasst!: 

Ich bin frisch gebackene Assistenzrztin und werde aber am Ende des Jahres aus familiren Grnden fr 3 Jahre nach Melbourne ziehen. Leider erkennt ja nun aber Australien das deutsche Staatsexamen nicht an. Man muss also erst das Australische ablegen, um sich bei der dortigen Bundesrztekammer (AMC) anmelden und vor Ort arbeiten zu knnen. Es stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob es irgendeine Mglichkeit gibt, auch ohne das australische Staatsexamen mit einem halben Jahr dt. Berufserfahrung dort arbeiten zu knnen? Wei jemand etwas dazu? Und was ist mit der Mglichkeit der Anerkennung des dt. Staatsexamens in England, da ja das englische Staatsexamen in Australien akzeptiert wird?

Wrde mich ber passende Erfahrungsberichte riesig freuen! Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch jemanden in Down Under, der sich mit diesen Fragen auch schon herumschlagen musste?

Falls es keinen Weg um das AMC-MCQ herum gibt: wieviel Lernzeit sollte man einplanen und braucht man die Bcher od. reicht fleiig Kreuzen?

Habt Dank & lasst es Euch gut gehen.  :Party: 
-K.

----------


## GOMER

Wende Dich mit dieser Frage am Besten an das Australienforum des Deutschen rzteblatts. Meines Erachtens macht aber AMC und IELTS fr einen so langen Zeitraum schon Sinn.

----------


## flopipop

ist es eigentlich schwer, diese beiden examina zu bestehen? gibt es da erfahrungswerte? das amerikanische examen schaffen um die 60%  der anwrter nicht, stimmt das? wie ist das mit dem australischen?

----------


## medizininteressiert

das australische knnte sich, aufgrund seiner Vergangenheit, dem englischen Examen hneln. Das hab ich noch dazu gefunden.

Bedenke allerdings, dass die Australier sich ihre Einwanderer gut aussuchen. Du solltest also schon mit einem Jobangebot einwandern, damit du gute Chancen hast zu bleiben. Doch wenn du "persnliche Grnde" schreibst, dann gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass der Partner/in ein Jobangebot hat. Einfach so lassen sie scheinbar keinen auf eine lngere Zeit einreisen und arbeiten.

----------


## Desiderius

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich bin frisch gebackene Assistenzrztin und werde aber am Ende des Jahres aus familiren Grnden fr 3 Jahre nach Melbourne ziehen. Leider erkennt ja nun aber Australien das deutsche Staatsexamen nicht an. Man muss also erst das Australische ablegen, um sich bei der dortigen Bundesrztekammer (AMC) anmelden und vor Ort arbeiten zu knnen. Es stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob es irgendeine Mglichkeit gibt, auch ohne das australische Staatsexamen mit einem halben Jahr dt. Berufserfahrung dort arbeiten zu knnen? Wei jemand etwas dazu? Und was ist mit der Mglichkeit der Anerkennung des dt. Staatsexamens in England, da ja das englische Staatsexamen in Australien akzeptiert wird?
> 
> Wrde mich ber passende Erfahrungsberichte riesig freuen! Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch jemanden in Down Under, der sich mit diesen Fragen auch schon herumschlagen musste?
> 
> Falls es keinen Weg um das AMC-MCQ herum gibt: wieviel Lernzeit sollte man einplanen und braucht man die Bcher od. reicht fleiig Kreuzen?
> 
> Habt Dank & lasst es Euch gut gehen. 
> -K.


Was waere wenn Du die Englische Approbation anfragst? Wuerde Australien das nicht anerkennen? Denn die ist glaube ich einfacher zu bekommen. Wenn England dein staatsexamen akzeptiert,vielleicht tuen es die Australier auch? Nur so ein Gedanke...

Viel Glueck.

D

----------


## Bensona!

Es ist heutzutage ziemlich einfach nach Australien als qualifizierte junger Einwanderer reinzukommen.

Du kannst Dich bei Ausfis melden. Die haben eine spezielle Abteilung und sind beraus aktiv. Am nchsten Tag haben die bei mir angerufen, um mich telefonisch zu beraten. Und ich habe eigentlich nur aus Neugierde mich mal angemeldet.. 

Und bitte. Was soll das Problem sein, dass dortige Staatsexamen zu absolvieren. Die Frage nach dem englischen Staatsexamen ist aber eine gute Sache, da sicherlich innerhalb der Commonwealth es da vielleicht Erleichterungen gibt.

----------


## konstantin

England ist ein EU-Land und hat deswegen was die Anerkennung angeht ueberhaupt keine andere Wahl. Mit Australien verhaelt es sich da ein wenig anders...

----------


## pottmed

> England ist ein EU-Land und hat deswegen was die Anerkennung angeht ueberhaupt keine andere Wahl. Mit Australien verhaelt es sich da ein wenig anders...


Klar, aber der Punkt knnte doch jener sein, dass Du mit einer deutschen Approbation auch eine britische bekommst, diese knnte wiederum in Australien anerkannt werden und schon httest Du das System ausgetrickst  :bhh:

----------


## GOMER

Naja, ganz so einfach ist das nicht, denn das Britische Studium hat kein PJ-quivalent und die Approbation erfordert zwei Intern-Jahre nach dem Studium, und soweit ich wei mu man nach den zwei Jahren eine Prfung ablegen um die Facharztausbildung beginnen zu drfen. In Deutschland gibt es kein Internship und man bekommt die Approbation direkt nach dem Studium. Zu AIP Zeiten war das recht einfach einen Fu ins Britische System zu bekommen, heutzutage ist es fast unmglich.
Ich persnlich sehe das nicht als groes Problem an die Australischen Prfungen zu machen, ist ein erster Kontakt mit dem System und hilft einem sich mit den ganzen Begriffen vertraut zu machen. Und wenn man von den eigenen Englischkenntnissen berzeugt ist, dann sollte IELTS auch kein Problem sein.

----------


## LeftCenter17

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank fr eure Antworten. Mittlerweile wei ich durch andere Quellen mehr:

1. es geht nicht ohne IELTS und AMC-MCQ als Assistenzrztin, egal in welchem Weiterbildungsjahr
2. der Weg ber die Anerkennung in England funktioniert nicht

Die Details dazu findet ihr im rzteblatt-Forum (Ausland). Parisa ist seit einigen Jahren in Down Under und hat sich auf der Seite mit entsprechenden Insider-Infos zu Wort gemeldet...

Cheers,
K.

----------

